# Today is the day



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Well in a little over an hour I will be driving to the courthouse to finalize my divorce. This journey has been like one I have never experienced. I have grown so much from everything that has happened....My counselor,my closest friends have all mentioned the positive change and the difference in my general being. I hope that today will bring the closure I need to finally move on from the woman whom I loved like no other...

I was surprised how well I slept last night....I was feeling some anxiety throughout the weekend as this day approached....
I feel a lot of different emotions right now...I don't even know how to write them down...

Thank you to all that have commented on my journey.It has helped me through some very tough times.

Time to go start my new life ....

FL


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Thinking of you. Keep your head up and be proud of the changes you have made for a better future


----------

